# I'm obsessed with taking pictures of my rabbit! Show me your bunnies too!



## steph66419

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428435703.097114.jpg


----------



## PhoenixTheMiniLop

Me too!!!
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428461798.083319.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428461827.836350.jpg


----------



## steph66419

Your bunny is so cute!!!


----------



## PhoenixTheMiniLop

Thanks Steph, her name is Phoenix and she is a mini lop  
What type is your baby? I'm loving the one ear in the profile pic - how adorable!!!!


----------



## steph66419

Haha thank you! And what a cute name! Mine is named peanut  fits him pretty well. And I'm not really sure on what he is. He might be a mix of a holland lop bunny and another from what his ears look like. Or maybe he just has funny ears. Either way I love him &#128523;


----------



## PhoenixTheMiniLop

Awww peanut! You should post another picture of peanuts face  how cute!


----------



## Yield

ahhh! what a cutie! i love harlequin colored buns!! <3

this is my rabbit, solara, she's my last bun left.. i think she's a mini-rex mix!






here's her with sabriel, who passed away sept 25, 2014 because of gi stasis. he was a dutch.





and here's her with silas, who had to be put to sleep on april 4th, 2015 because of age-related illnesses. he was a chinchilla/flemish giant mix i think.





poor girl isn't very people friendly and loves having a rabbit friend (boys only lol!). so i'm thinking of getting another bun if i can get my family to agree,


----------



## PhoenixTheMiniLop

They are all very cute buns  
sorry for your loss for 2 of them. Bet your missing them!


----------



## girlygirl022

Soo cute I have for rabbits now and it hard to look after them but it is so worth it in the end they like to chew on cardboard


----------



## steph66419

Oh my gosh! I can't believe the one that has a mix of a chinchilla! That is adorable! I'm sorry about your loss also, it's hard losing a pet


----------



## steph66419

Here's another one I put together and my caption was "stop taking pictures mom! I'm trying to clean myself!"
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428512842.550027.jpg


----------



## PhoenixTheMiniLop

Peanut you are just the cutest!! 
Haha yes, when I'm taking heaps of Phoenix she is like "go away!!" She is too cute though!


----------



## steph66419

Haha I'm just wayyy to obsessed! People think I'm crazy &#128541;


----------



## PhoenixTheMiniLop

Maybe cause we are &#128048;&#128048; haha 
We're allowed!


----------



## fluffybuns

Omg, that's one of my favorite hobbies too! I snap dozens of pics of my Melvin every day. He's just so darned handsome.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428782447.873395.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428782475.824689.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428782505.679017.jpg


----------



## steph66419

Awww your bunny is adorable!!!


----------



## Blue eyes

Here are my two. Sapphire rejected two other males before finally bonding with Mocha. Looks like she found true love!

(My Mocha looks a lot like Yield's Solara!)


----------



## steph66419

Awww! I want another bunny but I don't have the room


----------



## thuruz

here is my little girl


----------



## steph66419

thuruz said:


> here is my little girl




Oh my goodness! She's like the same color as mine!


----------



## thuruz

steph66419 said:


> Oh my goodness! She's like the same color as mine!


how old is he??? looks like he has more dark in him but he has the same helicopter ears as mine  

mine is getting darker and darker thou


----------



## bright_eyes

Uh oh, you asked for it! Hehe, her progression from 4 weeks to now 6 months.


----------



## steph66419

Breezy_theBunny said:


> Uh oh, you asked for it! Hehe, her progression from 4 weeks to now 6 months.




Ohh my goodnesssss!!!!! She is so cute!!!


----------



## steph66419

Late night hop
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1428897746.451377.jpg


----------



## steph66419

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429763602.382075.jpg


----------



## PhoenixTheMiniLop

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429764822.767061.jpg


Miss Phoenix modelling for her mumma last night &#128048;&#128048;&#128048;


----------



## steph66419

Phoenix is adorable


----------



## fluffybuns

Melvin taking a bath in his fort:
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1429805042.270304.jpg


----------



## steph66419

Dawww!!! Did you make that?


----------



## PhoenixTheMiniLop

Thanks Steph. She's my sweetie.
Aw look at little Melv!


----------



## stevesmum

Steve is caught red handed. Guilty of mounting in the first degree!


----------



## steph66419

Oh my goodness!!! Hahaha!


----------



## fluffybuns

steph66419 said:


> Dawww!!! Did you make that?




My fiancée made the bunny fort. We have several little bunny hideouts in our house. Here's Laverne hiding in her tunnel nook:
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1430029381.461874.jpg


----------



## girlygirl022

Soo cute


----------



## thevelveteenrabbit

Does anyone else feel like their rabbit loves to pose for pictures!?


----------



## Chewy-de-Lionhead

Its crazy hair day:







Gnome Bunny. He wasn't amused. LOL






All Tuckered out after shredding the phone book:


----------



## brittlop

Blitz =] View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1430074765.558139.jpg


----------



## PABunnyMom

I love to take pictures if Coal and Fluff. 

View attachment 1430092151515.jpg


View attachment 1430092188005.jpg


View attachment 1430092203147.jpg


----------



## PABunnyMom

Your bunny looks like my Fluff!


----------



## fluffybuns

Here's my little pride and joy being a sweetums this morning:
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1430154811.539568.jpg


----------



## steph66419

Here's my baby boy helping me study... I mean distracting me &#128541;View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1430192860.286622.jpg


----------



## MuffinNibblesmollyXOXO

I have two teddy lionheads and it getting really warm here so she had a haircut havnt done the other one yet  

View attachment 1430295991066.jpg


View attachment 1430296019626.jpg


View attachment 1430296031301.jpg


View attachment 1430296047818.jpg


----------



## steph66419

Oh my gosh!!! They are soooo fluffy!


----------



## taylortots

Leto -age 3 

View attachment 1430323090254.jpg


----------



## steph66419

I love the blue eyes!!


----------



## BrandyAnn

I'm obsessed with talking about all my fur-babies. I get the most questions about Rumple though, because she's free in our apartment aside from at night. I get a lot of misconceptions about bathroom business, chewing, and don't even mention to some that I also have a large bully breed dog.. Ha. I like educating people though, and talking about how awesome my Rumple is.


----------



## Klelia_Jerry

Here is Jerry, my 11 months little bunny. He is a dwarf Hotot rabbit.( I think he is mixed)But he is very cute! 

View attachment 1430510007010.jpg


----------



## steph66419

Look at those legs &#128541;View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1430526047.556371.jpg


----------



## BrandyAnn

thevelveteenrabbit said:


> Does anyone else feel like their rabbit loves to pose for pictures!?
> 
> View attachment 14872



Sometimes! Other times it's quite near impossible


----------



## thuruz

Woop woop


----------



## MuffinNibblesmollyXOXO

That's so cute !


----------



## PABunnyMom

Here's a new one of Coal. He's beginning to shed his baby fur. 

View attachment 1430884346738.jpg


----------



## kenna219

Most of the rabbits in the photos are lionheads lol i do think they pose alot im my opinion they are the brattiest haha heres mine his name is dobby&#128150;View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1430895148.925926.jpg


----------



## kenna219

And here are my 2 others on christmas and the white one is Dobbys brother Beans(rip)View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1430895220.799246.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1430895236.898289.jpg


----------



## PhoenixTheMiniLop

I'm very obsessed

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1430897543.433870.jpg


----------



## steph66419

My bunny has such big feet!
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1430910866.026341.jpg


----------



## DjulezTomAndFranky

Franky Four Fingers says hi....


----------



## AmberNikSee

Here's my Bofur! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1430950515.750245.jpg
checking himself out
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1430950530.646671.jpg
telling me it'll be okay playing outside
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1430950547.803311.jpg
posing for Easter pictures!


----------



## Cory

They are so cute!!! I love them all! But Franky absolutely caught my eye *-*

This is Poipoi, I'm also obsessed with taking pictures of him haha


----------



## DjulezTomAndFranky

I'd love that last pic on a birthday card!


----------



## steph66419

That last picture is adorable! How did you get your bunny to do that! My bunny doesn't do anything for me! Haha


----------



## Lokin4AReason

here are my two kid(s) 

male ( brown ); is Borderline Charlie 

female ( white w/ spots, n shes the boss ); is Bogyo


----------



## Cory

steph66419 said:


> That last picture is adorable! How did you get your bunny to do that! My bunny doesn't do anything for me! Haha



Haha someone is holding him, he wouldn't be so quiet right there if it wasn't for that :rofl:


----------



## BlazeBunnies

I have 13 little buns  and I love them all, I do photography and my buns won't stay still  so I have bad photos of them but here they are 
-Leo 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431136344.127325.jpg

-thumper 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431136366.746567.jpg

-smokey (it was cleaning day in the pic) 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431136445.051549.jpg

-Oliver (says shim because there was a mix up in paper work, said it was female but it was male so I called him shim for a while) 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431136483.288338.jpg

-bolt 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431136544.359221.jpg

-cadbury (going through ugly phase and was groomed by mocha) 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431136570.895091.jpg

-lilly
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431136615.099855.jpg

-mocha(again it was cleaning day)View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431136642.668089.jpg

-marble 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431136701.954419.jpg

-ebony rose (groomed by bonded pair) 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431136727.526066.jpg

-fanta 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431136769.110876.jpg


----------



## BlazeBunnies

-Bailey 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431136824.048709.jpg

-storm 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431136838.982308.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431136851.149895.jpg


----------



## fluffybuns

Here's my Melv looking angelic on his favorite sitting spot.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431146331.836893.jpg


Here's Melv giving me kisses when I get home from work.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431146547.995925.jpg


----------



## PhoenixTheMiniLop

Melv and lav are so cute!!!! Ah! 
Little lav is giving kisses &#128536;&#128048;&#128156; how adorable


----------



## Buns4Life_Cinder

Here's Cinder, my female havana bun she is 6 months old!! 

View attachment 1431273485256.jpg


View attachment 1431273501114.jpg


----------



## PABunnyMom

Almost 3 weeks old. Their eyes just opened. 

View attachment 1431314737942.jpg


View attachment 1431314763991.jpg


----------



## steph66419

They're so wittle!!!


----------



## steph66419

My snuggle bunny &#128513;
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1431754418.976914.jpg


----------



## tiff

My baby girl :3

:anotherbun


----------



## steph66419

tiff said:


> My baby girl :3
> 
> 
> 
> :anotherbun




Does your bunny chew up that little tent?


----------



## tiff

steph66419 said:


> Does your bunny chew up that little tent?



She started chewing the little fuzzy lining on the bottom so I took it out and she stopped. Now she just digs in it lol.


----------



## PABunnyMom

My new baby. Cookie Dough. 

View attachment 1432237724085.jpg


----------



## steph66419

Haha my bunny just chews anything he wants and I always have to touch him and he runs away. He knows he's doing wrong but he's a little prince


----------



## DjulezTomAndFranky

I got one with his eyes closed!!!


----------



## swarning1222

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1432433294.041428.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1432433385.285220.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1432433411.931489.jpg


My 4 week old little monsters &#128525; it's gonna be tough letting them go!


----------



## swarning1222

Oops, 6 weeks old &#128522;


----------



## steph66419

Just hanging out &#128048;
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1432684748.397792.jpg


----------



## Suroh7

Here's my sweet little bunny! He unfortunately passed the day before yesterday but he at least provided me and my family 6 years of joy 

He was quite the painter bunny!!!


----------



## swarning1222

Oh my gosh he was so handsome! Sorry about losing him :/


----------



## lima

Sorry about your bunny, Suroh7.


----------



## SteveRabbitLover

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433127847.355428.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433127869.454697.jpg

Here's my baby, Steve. He's a 1 1/2 years old dwarf rabbit and loves Cheerios!


----------



## SteveRabbitLover

I'm so sorry @suroh7, he was so adorable.  I lost my other baby almost 2 years ago, a black and white mini Rex named Oreo


----------



## lima

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433173891.125315.jpg
Light of my life, Olive @6 weeks new.


----------



## stevesmum

Awwww olive is super cute!


----------



## MICHELLEYAP

She got very weird pose in sleeping around the cage which I always feel pain for her.. she somehow looks comfortable with those ways she like... :/ 

View attachment 1433342205614.jpg


View attachment 1433342226000.jpg


View attachment 1433342253948.jpg


View attachment 1433342283134.jpg


----------



## steph66419

Look at those ears!


----------



## MICHELLEYAP

steph66419 said:


> Look at those ears!



They are huge &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## CharlieHarleyPoppy

Here are my three! Charlie is the Harlequin mix, Poppy is the lop and my super strong boy, Harley is the Lionhead mix! I am incredibly proud of him because he has come a long way in the last week when I woke up to find him with a head tilt, nystagmus and tremors. I am happy to say that he can now walk in both directions and find his way to the food and water now. It's been a long week but I love my buns and am can't begin to explain how thrilled I am to have all three still around!


----------



## steph66419

Aww good for you! I'm so proud your bunny! And your first one has the same ears as mine  he's also a harlequin mixView attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1433438815.076476.jpg


----------



## CharlieHarleyPoppy

steph66419 said:


> Aww good for you! I'm so proud your bunny! And your first one has the same ears as mine  he's also a harlequin mixView attachment 15234



Thanks :toast:

And YAY for helicopter bunnies! Bonus points since they are both harlequins! I love that her ears are like that, it fits her personality to a "T!"


----------



## Bonsai

I brought home my little Tinker-bun today!  He's been mostly in his cage so not many pictures (I have to put blankets over it to deter my cat's interest a little) but I did get a couple good ones!










His favorite pastimes appear to be sitting in his litterbox, pooping, eating, and digging/pulling at his blankets.  Once he's litterbox trained, I'll definitely be keeping a pile of blankets in there for him to enjoy decorating with.


----------



## SteveRabbitLover

@Bonsai he's adorable &#128525; mine loves to dig and pull at the blankets too lol


----------



## PABunnyMom

LOL. I'm a bad Mom. I WASHED bunny blankets the other day. One of my bunnies was quite perturbed. He had to get used to the smell if a clean blanket and rearrange it just the way he likes it. LOL


----------



## Bonsai

Thank you!  I love him so much already, he's such a character. He gave me a bit of a scare today when he started making soft poops but now he's back to normal. Not sure what happened but he's okay now so I'm happy!

All his blankets save for one are in the wash. Li'l' Sir decided to pee all over the others so now they're rather stinky. Nothing some washing won't fix of course. 

I have a video of him playing with this blanket, I'll post it here if it ever uploads lol. Its taking forever!


----------



## Bonsai

Here's the video!  It took forever to upload, haha. Don't mind the mess, his cage is due for poop cleanup this evening when I let him roam lol.

Here's the link to it! CLICK


----------



## Lynettetink

I love my button he is so cute and hilarious he's 13 weeks now 




[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BrokenMermaid

I love all the pictures! Everyone's rabbits are so precious!


----------



## minimoomin

This is Grim


----------



## hamsterdance

View attachment 15262
Grim looks a lot like Leo!


----------



## BasilBarleyandMe

Here's my first ever bun Pepper he passed away because he was the runt of the litter and his spine was growing in weird  but I still love him. View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434245399.772556.jpg


----------



## BasilBarleyandMe

Here's my current oldest bun basil! She turned 1 April 6,2015! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434245505.426420.jpg


----------



## BasilBarleyandMe

And lastly this is my newest baby bun Barley he is 5 months!View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434245567.917336.jpg


----------



## Bonsai

Gorgeous bunnies! Is Barley a sable marten? He's so handsome!


----------



## Bunny-Benard

Suroh7 said:


> Here's my sweet little bunny! He unfortunately passed the day before yesterday but he at least provided me and my family 6 years of joy
> 
> 
> 
> He was quite the painter bunny!!!




He looks just like mine!! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434267452.814766.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434267468.646161.jpg


----------



## BasilBarleyandMe

Yes bonsai he is and he loves to lick my fingers!


----------



## lotiphillips

Hello, I've loved seeing all your lovely pictures of your bunnies so I thought I'd share a few of the hundreds of photos I have of mine!

This is Matilda who is incredibly cute which she knows and uses to her advantage when she's been naughty (which is a lot!)

View attachment 15295


View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434284455.284536.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434284520.521792.jpg


This is Theodore who is such a lovely little character. He's recently given us a scare when he had to be resuscitated twice during his neutering op and then falling ill with e. cuniculi but has since made a full recovery and has surprised us all with what a little fighter he is! 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434285165.765371.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434285196.926647.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434285241.307585.jpg


And lastly we have our latest addition Cyril. We adopted Cyril after his previous owners couldn't care for him anymore because he was "too naughty". However since him getting the snip and coming home with us, I've never come across such a laid back, gentle soul. I spend countless hours with him flopped next to me grooming him and getting endless bunny kisses in return. 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434288334.423414.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434288369.286654.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434288416.236454.jpg


Hope you like them!


----------



## BasilBarleyandMe

Awe they are adorable!


----------



## stevesmum

Steve is just waking up from his afternoon sleep. He has very expressive ears, they're one of my favourite things about him!


----------



## stevesmum

And here's Cali in one of her favourite spots, between the rabbit condo and the wall. Cali is the naughty and less affectionate one that really keeps us on our toes. One of the best things about her though is that if you pick her up she submits right away, and it's a cinch to clip her nails. Of course when you put her back down she kicks up a storm showing her utter disapproval.


----------



## BasilBarleyandMe

Awe &#128048;&#128048;&#128048;


----------



## steph66419

I'm also loving the pictures!


----------



## BlazeBunnies

I'm in love&#128525; they are all so cute. I don't think there is such thing as an ugly rabbit


----------



## BasilBarleyandMe

These are all of my sisters rabbits! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434477561.822352.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434477561.822352.jpg
]
That's peanut she recently passed away as did this bun Heidi View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434477637.877456.jpg

And her two new buns Bruno (lop) and bean (dwarf)View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434477690.498976.jpg


----------



## BasilBarleyandMe

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434477858.472901.jpg

Bean


----------



## BlazeBunnies

Bean is adorable&#128525;


----------



## swarning1222

I can't get enough of these bunnies &#128513; Bruno looks so much like one of my little guys!! Minus the ears of course. View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434628905.843622.jpg


----------



## BlazeBunnies

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434629049.330671.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434629098.717829.jpg

This is my gorgeous lilly&#128525;


----------



## BasilBarleyandMe

swarning1222 said:


> I can't get enough of these bunnies &#128513; Bruno looks so much like one of my little guys!! Minus the ears of course. View attachment 15318




Yes he does I'm assuming you'rs is a Rex? Because Bruno is actually a mix breed between a mini Rex and a lop! Mixes take two generations to get right. Bruno is so sweet


----------



## BasilBarleyandMe

swarning1222 said:


> I can't get enough of these bunnies &#128513; Bruno looks so much like one of my little guys!! Minus the ears of course. View attachment 15318




I'm assuming that your bun is a Rex because Bruno is actually a mix between a mini Rex and a lop! That's why his ears are very long and they will just keep growing and he is very soft like the velveteen rabbits themselves! I think Bruno is very cool because mixes take two generations to get right and because he is very sweet! Does anyone else have a mix rabbit?


----------



## BasilBarleyandMe

I'm assuming that your bun is a Rex because Bruno is actually a mix between a mini Rex and a lop! That's why his ears are very long and they will just keep growing and he is very soft like the velveteen rabbits themselves! I think Bruno is very cool because mixes take two generations to get right and because he is very sweet! Does anyone else have a mix rabbit?


----------



## BasilBarleyandMe

Oh my gosh guys I didn't mean it to do that!


----------



## swarning1222

Lol yes he is! My females mother was supposedly a mini Rex (which she could have been and she just didn't have the Rex fur) and her father was a huge beautiful Rex but neither her or her litter mates had the Rex fur. Then I had a super accidental litter with my male who I believe is a satin but I can't be positive and got this little guy &#128522;. Four of the babies had that long silky hair like the father, then there was one who had longer, really rough fur, then this guy who was the runt and bald for the first two weeks of his life! Then he finally got fur and it was super short and felt like sand paper, I was really worried about him for a while there lol. I named him Toad cuz that's what he looked like hopping around with all the other fuzzy ones &#128514;. Then his fur started to get kind of curly, then super soft. Then the gray one that had the rough fur at 8 weeks old practically overnight got sooo soft and got the Rex fur! I NEVER wanted to breed them, but it was so cool to see them all grow differently and look like the different parents/grandparents. And of course their little personalities &#128513;
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434631042.997201.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434631062.456360.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434631079.815304.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434631190.421391.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434631283.501157.jpg


----------



## Chewy-de-Lionhead

After a 2 1/2 hour bunny 500 this morning, he's all tuckered out.


----------



## Akzholedent

Hope these pop up properly. The black and white Holland lop is Pippi, and the brown and white one is Butterscotch. 

View attachment 1434650475226.jpg


View attachment 1434650499445.jpg


----------



## Akzholedent

Of course, I have a million more where those came from. Lol 

View attachment 1434651653758.jpg


View attachment 1434651686135.jpg


View attachment 1434651753694.jpg


View attachment 1434651814915.jpg


View attachment 1434651868781.jpg


View attachment 1434651897276.jpg


----------



## BlazeBunnies

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434702689.009474.jpg


Baby photo of my Oreo&#128149;


----------



## BrokenMermaid

Awww, Oreo looks like I could give him a kiss right there!


----------



## BrokenMermaid

Sorry for double posting, I couldn't figure out how to edit my last post. 

I found some pictures of my late Luke's exploration of our half finished cat tree, which was of course lots of fun! The cat with him is Katy, and she was great, they became good friends. 













I have more in my multitude of pictures on my computer if you don't mind me sharing pics of him. :biggrin2:


----------



## Ivythelionhead

Omg so many rabbits I love them all


----------



## hamsterdance

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434902502.354747.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434902531.170320.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434902627.165104.jpg

Chloe is the lionhead, Oscar is the Netherlands dwarf. Both sweet little buns! I have currently taken them into my care, but they are my brothers buns. 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434902856.734960.jpg
Macy and LeoView attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434902983.412405.jpg
Mr. LeoView attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434903246.925091.jpg
Macy
These are my buns!!


----------



## bunnyman666

Your bunnies are sooooo AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## aBeautifulHope

This is my little Holland Lop, Luna &#128513;
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434932278.104270.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434932299.354627.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1434932316.920448.jpg


----------



## BlazeBunnies

Luna is adorable


----------



## aBeautifulHope

Taylah19 said:


> Luna is adorable




Thank you!


----------



## BasilBarleyandMe

Here are some baby photos of my basil! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435098084.126014.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435098105.150511.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435098127.761796.jpg

She grew up way to fast!


----------



## Chester1_andblueberry

Black and white one is my blueberry and the rex is my Chester  I looove them  

View attachment 1435099888159.jpg


View attachment 1435099906435.jpg


----------



## lagomorphic

Some of the rabbits I have.


----------



## BasilBarleyandMe

Aweeeeeeeeee!


----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## BlazeBunnies

The last photo is like help me get down hahaha


----------



## BlazeBunnies

Whoops I meant the last photo on pg 7 ahhahaha


----------



## Akzholedent

Those little fellas are so cute! Every single one of them!!

Here's Pippi, the Table Rabbit. 

View attachment 1435319891796.jpg


----------



## piperthedutchbunny

Heres my pipez  

View attachment 1435320889655.jpg


View attachment 1435320907754.jpg


----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## piperthedutchbunny

So cute


----------



## nicolevins

My beautiful blue Vienna


----------



## BlazeBunnies

How do you know it is a veinna? It does not show usual patterning and doesn't have blue eyes?


----------



## Jackalope

Oh I think I've found my favorite thread. I took these today and yesterday. The Hotot is Frost (3 months), and the Flemish Giant is Sasquach (just turned 3 months.) We're working on a decent bunny run and permanent housing now. Right now they are living in 2 big dog kennels. You all have such adorable buns. I really enjoyed scrolling through to see.


----------



## nicolevins

MC Bunnies said:


> How do you know it is a veinna? It does not show usual patterning and doesn't have blue eyes?



It's eyes are not supposed to be blue. Perhaps you are thinking of the BEWs. Blue refers to the colour of the fur.


----------



## lagomorphic

Behind bars.


----------



## steph66419

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435467397.310132.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435467431.612116.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435467454.691727.jpg

And last but not least he loves to lick my face!
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435467548.374189.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435467562.540957.jpg


----------



## BlazeBunnies

I am a professional rabbit breeder and most rabbits that I breed are Viennas. Your rabbit is just a normal coloured rabbit. The colour is blue. Viennas have white and another colour markings and some have blue eyes your rabbit shows no signs of being a Vienna 
Examples:google photos 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435478405.909647.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435478381.685927.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435478391.003201.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435478398.492536.jpg


----------



## Brunos_mummy21

Hello! I hope it's not too late to join this group of beautiful bunnies , this is my baby mix lionhead Bruno View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435481953.440714.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435482032.360462.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435482048.915567.jpg


----------



## MiniLopMad

Everyone's bunnies are adorable! I'm in love &#10084;

Chilli, my passed baby. I miss him so much.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435485171.177898.jpg


Breeze, my other passed baby. She passed away when she was pregnant.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435485238.508460.jpg


Loki, my brothers first bunny. He has passed away 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435485348.579211.jpg


----------



## MiniLopMad

Daisy &#10084; She loves the camera  View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435485430.072387.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435485448.623293.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435485748.736080.jpg


Cloud &#10084; Cloudy also loves posing for the camera. He's such a playful little man.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435485496.220959.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435485564.289435.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435485600.565998.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435485698.390739.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435485725.472588.jpg


----------



## MiniLopMad

Pluto &#10084; He's my show bun and he's very sweet.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435485875.042915.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435485923.064429.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435485974.612926.jpg


Bella &#10084; She's shy and doesn't like photos, but I've managed to get a few good ones of her 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435486048.859290.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435486066.360232.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435486095.806032.jpg


Emily &#10084; She also isn't very photogenic, but I have a few of her.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435486189.355032.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1435486263.434945.jpg


----------



## steph66419

I'm so jealous of you guys that have more than one rabbit! I don't have room for another one and whenever me and my boyfriend get an apartment he only wants peanut that's it  he says he doesn't wanna zoo  but here's another picture of my baby tonight!
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1436149285.035157.jpg


----------



## MiniLopMad

Aw, Peanut is so cute  Having so many bunnies is hard work and does take up space but I love every single one of them


----------



## Newtothis

Steph we both have rabbits named Peanut! Some people told me it was a stupid name, but I love it. By the way everyone has very beautiful bunnies


----------



## hamsterdance

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1436157038.111070.jpg
Macy and Leo &#128525;


----------



## Bunny-Benard

Here's Fudge Benard Banks DavidsonView attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1436173487.480345.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1436173508.328992.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1436173526.812578.jpg


----------



## Akzholedent

I absolutely love these rabbits! And @minilopmad, your Daisy looks so much like my Pippi. ^_^ 

View attachment 1436182131106.jpg


----------



## MiniLopMad

Aw!!! She does too! She's so cute and so are everyone else's buns!


----------



## Jackalope

Wow these are some cute bunnies. We got a new one yesterday to add to the family. She's a rescue bunny.

This is Boe, and we're pretty crazy about her.

(Maybe we should have named her Two-Face, or Harvey Dent.) HA!


----------



## DjulezTomAndFranky

beautiful!


----------



## steph66419

Newtothis said:


> Steph we both have rabbits named Peanut! Some people told me it was a stupid name, but I love it. By the way everyone has very beautiful bunnies





The funny thing is when I bought peanut they told me he was a girl! Then when I was looking to see if he was "spayed" I found two little "peanuts" hahaha! So even though he ended up being a boy the name still was able to fit for him


----------



## minimoomin

I know I have already posted, but I couldn't help myself &#128513;
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1436395310.474718.jpg


----------



## bunnyman666

My bestest pal who just left me, Trix:


----------



## Akzholedent

Awww, Trix. <3 I'm so sorry, Bunnyman. :-( may she rest in peace. <3


----------



## steph66419

minimoomin said:


> I know I have already posted, but I couldn't help myself &#128513;
> View attachment 15626




You can post as much as you want! I can't help myself either. I love seeing everyone's pictures they take basically everyday!


----------



## Jackalope

Just a few black and white pics. from guitar practice. Frost likes sitting on my daughter's lap while she does her alternate picking exercises. The guitar is not plugged in when the bunnies are in the room (too loud). 

And Sasquatch is sitting in the kitchen, taking it all in.


----------



## steph66419

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438043029.919198.jpg

He just came over and laid down next to me &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## CharlieHarleyPoppy

Here's my trio! @tresbunnies on Instagram! 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438048098.579133.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438048111.987333.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438048133.116912.jpg


----------



## BlazeBunnies

They are so cute &#128525;


----------



## MiniLopMad

Everyone has such beautiful bunnies


----------



## piperthedutchbunny

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1438131509616.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1438131526505.jpg
bambi and piper.


----------



## MiniLopMad

Aw &#10084;


----------



## BlazeBunnies

Piper looks like my late mocha &#128150;


----------



## CrashAndI

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438187656.570608.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438187679.481637.jpg

This is crash! He's so lovable


----------



## BlazeBunnies

My bunnies won't stay still for a photo &#128514; every time they are in a perfect position they move  only my stormie boy will stay still


----------



## MiniLopMad

He looks like a little unicorn &#10084;


----------



## steph66419

Awww!! Yay! I love seeing everyone's rabbits!


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

Both are Rex rabbit. They're sisters

Missy
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438262713.955547.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438262734.997227.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438262771.436009.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438262789.030369.jpg


Moonlight
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438262828.228416.jpg


Both
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438262870.197681.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438262908.746915.jpg


----------



## BlazeBunnies

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438322999.090681.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438323012.875337.jpg

Love this one it's like she holding her with her ear &#10084;&#65039;
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438323024.760026.jpg


----------



## lordbobba

Placeholder until I can fix this reply. oops.


----------



## chloe201392

My gorgeous bunnies get cuter every day  

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438381232.528934.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438381251.676263.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438381264.997533.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438381277.542531.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438381292.509206.jpg


----------



## DakotaJade

My two girls, aged one and a half!
Dakota is the fawn, Jade the black otter.
Both purebred Netherland Dwarves


----------



## swarning1222

Ahh all these bunnies are so cute &#128513;

This is Penny Lane, the last of the accident babies I had, nobody wants her because she's albino (and thinks she's a cat) so she decided she's staying &#128156; 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438615167.345739.jpg


----------



## steph66419

Here's another of my spoiled love View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438648708.106063.jpg


----------



## steph66419

MissyAndMoonlight said:


> Both are Rex rabbit. They're sisters
> 
> Missy
> View attachment 15866
> 
> View attachment 15867
> 
> View attachment 15868
> 
> View attachment 15869
> 
> 
> Moonlight
> View attachment 15870
> 
> 
> Both
> View attachment 15871
> 
> View attachment 15872




How do you get your one rabbit used to the harness? Mine hate it!


----------



## BlazeBunnies

You just put it on them and if they like it you can follow them and kinda walk them them. If they don't like it then you can keep trying but don't force them to wear it, also they should never be kept on while unsupervised


----------



## MaryAnne

Ok so you all take far better pictures than I, but here goes. This is Jez, my mini-rex chinchilla. 

Jez in his cage, Jez taking a craisin from my lips, and Jez on a lazy Saturday afternoon.


----------



## steph66419

Your rabbit is such a cutie!!


----------



## steph66419

MC Bunnies said:


> You just put it on them and if they like it you can follow them and kinda walk them them. If they don't like it then you can keep trying but don't force them to wear it, also they should never be kept on while unsupervised




Okay thank you!


----------



## BlazeBunnies

That's okay


----------



## BasilBarleyandMe

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1438976434.372413.jpg

Caught this pic out of luck!


----------



## MiniLopMad

Hahahaha, that's hilarious! Great photo


----------



## stevesmum

Yummmm salad...


----------



## MiniLopMad

Aw hahaha


----------



## Akzholedent

The tongue picture, oh my gosh! Lol! 

And the little guys eating their salads, so bloody cute!


----------



## steph66419

That's amazing!!!


----------



## steph66419

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1439088192.097974.jpg


Bath time


----------



## steph66419

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1439143242.279992.jpg


----------



## MiniLopMad

Playtime for the babies! They love running in the grass 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1439156897.135992.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1439156906.740102.jpg


----------



## steph66419

Awe i gotta take my baby outside sometime! He just doesn't like his harness


----------



## LuckyAmi

omg, SO many cute bunnies!! <3 

I love taking a ton of pics of my Lucky... and that started before I even owned him! He is a rescue bunny. I found him in my garden in July. I have no idea how old he is... he was pretty small when I found him. I think he is only a few months... maybe about 4 or 5? No idea what breed he is either...

The first picture is when I found him in my garden July 12. Sorry it's blurry... I wasn't expecting to see a bunny pop out of the garden like he did! It was love at first sight- for both of us! After not being able to find anyone who lost a bunny, I adopted him! My very first bunny. He is SUPER friendly and calm. He warmed up to me and my dog Ginger basically the day he came in. He has only been with me for about a month now. Sometimes when I pet him, he just flops over on his back or side so I can pet his tummy. The picture of him on his back is when he just got a brand new type of hay which he loved. Made him super happy filling his tummy that he put himself up and fell asleep in the cage.:hearts:


----------



## swarning1222

That is such a good story and he is SO adorable!! It's funny how they can know to come to the right people, like he knew he was home &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## steph66419

Soooo cute! I love the story and I love the one picture of him laying down on his back! It's so adorable!!


----------



## loubelou

This is my baby &#128515;View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440354885.760139.jpg


----------



## ravenmoore36

I dont seem to be able to put pics of my babies on. But i have loads of pics


----------



## ravenmoore36

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1440359654106.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1440359663174.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1440359670819.jpg


----------



## ravenmoore36

Finally got to send my babies. New phone....ruddy thing&#128556;


----------



## PABunnyMom

Love the pic with the sweaters!


----------



## hamsterdance

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440446797.122155.jpg

Macy has a sweater too haha! I thought I was the only who did these things


----------



## MiniLopMad

Cloudy has a bee costume!  I entered him into a Fancy Dress comp with it and he didn't place. To me though, he's first place for cuteness  View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440457911.764407.jpg


----------



## ravenmoore36

Adorable


----------



## Akzholedent

Pippi would kill me.. lol. She was annoyed enough with just a bow looped around her ear. ^_^ 

View attachment 1440500892038.jpg


----------



## ravenmoore36

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1440508211226.jpg

I couldnt resist luna looks so comfy


----------



## steph66419

Peanut won't even let me put his harness on him! I don't think he would ever let me put a costume on him! But they are adorable!


----------



## minimoomin

Where did you guys get the adorable costumes from?! I want all of them!


----------



## minimoomin

Tired after a long day of bunny work. 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440582212.919659.jpg


----------



## MiniLopMad

I got my costume from a bunny rescue at a show one time  

Your bun is adorable! Such a hard life as a pet bun &#128514;


----------



## ravenmoore36

My friend made there woolly jumpers. The others i'v picked up in various places.


----------



## rozezzz

My little Violet, I'm getting eight more bunnies on Saturday<3 they're all rescues from someone who was going to use them as target practice. I just had to take a picture of Violet on the stool, she was just soooo cute 

View attachment 1440620566590.jpg


----------



## jude




----------



## minimoomin

ravenmoore36 said:


> View attachment 16129
> 
> I couldnt resist luna looks so comfy




What kind of bun is Luna, she looks so soft!


----------



## BlazeBunnies

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440635587.301321.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440635605.536015.jpg


Mocha and storm  
R.I.P Mocha


----------



## ravenmoore36

A cross breed of some kind


----------



## ravenmoore36

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1440688824492.jpg

This is lunas feller


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

Those rabbits in sweaters are adorable!!! I have a rabbit that might let me do it- where can u get those??


----------



## hamsterdance

My sweater was made for puppies


----------



## smilingbunnies

These are my two rascals... Fluffy & Daisy&#128522; View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440756216.715422.jpg
ATTACH]16140[/ATTACH]View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440756070.399230.jpg


----------



## rozezzz

Fluffy and Daisy are soooo adorable!! * Dieing of cuteness* my bunny used to be fluffy, but she isn't anymore


----------



## aBeautifulHope

Here's a few recent ones of Miss Luna &#9786;&#65039;
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440859826.831082.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440859846.883775.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1440859904.875298.jpg


----------



## ravenmoore36

So my luna isnt the only one to lay on her back quiet happily


----------



## aBeautifulHope

Nope! Although I don't know if my Luna is 'happy' about it or just deals with it because mom needs snuggles and says she's going to deal with it &#128514;


----------



## ravenmoore36

Mine puts herself in that position when you hold her she flips herself over. Our little man wont sit like that.


----------



## ravenmoore36

How old is your luna?


----------



## steph66419

I wish my bunny would let me hold him like that! He will let me do it and kiss him then he freaks out and jumps out of my arms! He doesn't like to be held very much!


----------



## aBeautifulHope

ravenmoore36 said:


> How old is your luna?



She's 'round about 5 months now I want to say? I wasn't quite sure on her age when I got her (she was this sickly little thing at the local pet store and they didn't have much information on her) How old is yours?



steph66419 said:


> I wish my bunny would let me hold him like that! He will let me do it and kiss him then he freaks out and jumps out of my arms! He doesn't like to be held very much!



Luna doesn't particularly like being held, but thanks to the fact that she has to go to the vet a decent bit for her dang stuffy nose and myriad of health problems (all of which except for the stuffy nose we seem to have a handle on now! :hearts) she's gotten used to it...She'll still struggle sometimes, but I'm trying operant conditioning and +R (positive reinforcement/clicker training) to get her to handle it with a little bit more grace than she currently does! Basically every time she gets picked up, banana or craisin is shoved into her mouth, then when I put her down I cover her eyes to keep her from leaping from my arms, and while stroking her slowly uncover her eyes and shove more banana or craisin into her mouth! So far it seems to be helping a decent bit, I got less stomping and foot flicking after our last vet appointment so I am calling that progress  :nod


----------



## ravenmoore36

Mine is 8 now


----------



## ravenmoore36

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1441005921333.jpg

My luna. Her full name is luna belle


----------



## benny_08

Love seeing all the great bunny pics. Makes me want another &#128048;
Here's my Benny - dwarf lop, 5 months old. 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441010556.120750.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441010397.106723.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441010439.092683.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441010534.300012.jpg


----------



## ravenmoore36

Gorgeous. What breed.


----------



## aBeautifulHope

Awwww! Benny and Luna are both adorable &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## MiniLopMad

Emerald &#128150;
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441066766.797441.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441066834.290600.jpg


Cloud &#9729;
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441066867.836469.jpg


Sonic &#9889;
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441066924.917334.jpg


----------



## BlazeBunnies

Storm&#9889;&#65039;
He was part of a display at the Penrith show  I'm so proud of him! 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441067199.975459.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441067266.499382.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441067279.772745.jpg


----------



## CarrotTop

My Lindt 15 weeks old, yellow continental giant, he lives outdoors but loves coming indoors to play  

View attachment 1441110020582.jpg


View attachment 1441110037145.jpg


----------



## smilingbunnies

rozezzz said:


> Fluffy and Daisy are soooo adorable!! * Dieing of cuteness* my bunny used to be fluffy, but she isn't anymore




Thank you. Daisy used to be very fluffy when she was a baby but she has lost her lionhead mane now.


----------



## benny_08

Minilopmad - gorgeous lops!


----------



## MiniLopMad

benny_08 said:


> Minilopmad - gorgeous lops!



Thanks!


----------



## BlazeBunnies

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441230899.069502.jpg


This is marcel (my friends rabbit) 
We asked him to pose and he did this &#128514;


----------



## steph66419

Hahaha!!! I love the bunny on the sheep! I'm so glad I made this post so I can see I'm not the only one obsessed with my rabbit &#128513;


----------



## BlazeBunnies

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441253419.789649.jpg

This is my Boltie boy &#128518;


----------



## aBeautifulHope

Oh my gosh MC! I love that picture of the bun on the sheep &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## MiniLopMad

Cloudy  He's wondering why his brother Marcel was on the sheep! &#128514; View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441265285.784359.jpg


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Harvey loafing in the hall


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Still loafing...


----------



## Spikethebunny

Napping.


----------



## ravenmoore36

Spikethebunny said:


> Napping.


Bless


----------



## ravenmoore36

Bless


----------



## ravenmoore36

Our buns have littler companionsView attachment uploadfromtaptalk1441387544587.jpg
View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1441387544587.jpg


----------



## BlazeBunnies

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441410673.403090.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441410695.137465.jpg


These are three bunnies I hand raised. Honey the harlequin died due to gloat (not GI statis something different) 

Willow the chocolate looking one I sold at 5mths 

And Ebony rose well this is her now:
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441410828.814271.jpg

(She is going through molt)


----------



## jhuber

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441505952.462018.jpg

This is Mufasa and Spotty. They are both boys that I adopted 2 years apart. I was told you could not leave 2 boys together as they would attack each other to the death, but they have been the best of friends for 5 years.


----------



## BlazeBunnies

Jhuber I don't know who told you that but It's not true  they can fight but it's not a 100% thing I have had males be best of friends


----------



## jhuber

That's wonderful. Im glad this is not true with most rabbits. Yes I was told unless they were from the same litter 2 males would rip each others hair out to the death.


----------



## LopEaredLover

My babes watching TV with me 

View attachment 1441680922065.jpg


----------



## ravenmoore36

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1442133008504.jpg

Nothings sacred!


----------



## ravenmoore36

Sorry dont know why upside down


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Harvey laying on her chaise lounge in her room. Upside down!


----------



## msprz75

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1442146434.318719.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1442146460.171544.jpg


----------



## msprz75

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1442146632.675916.jpg


Geneviere (black) and Giuseppe (tan)


----------



## rabbit1012003

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1442768110.469385.jpg
. This is my rabbit poobear


----------



## Akzholedent

Oh dear, is Poobear's eyesight that bad? ;-)


----------



## Akzholedent

Pippi biting my leg. Note the irony of the "Let it Go" pants. Lol 

View attachment 1442974321001.jpg


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Harvey coming up for air after a forage in the bag.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Harvey strolling in the hall


----------



## ravenmoore36

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1443043401552.jpg

Luna. What on earth is that?


----------



## rozezzz

Violet getting settled for the night in her corner. 

View attachment 1443074816807.jpg


----------



## bunnyman666

Your bunnies are awesome!!!


----------



## DjulezTomAndFranky

Here's Franky looking a bit annoyed because I just woke him up with my camera He's almost 8 months old now.


----------



## Akzholedent

Butterscotch with his own rendition of "Play that Funky Music White Boy" 

View attachment 1443542099907.jpg


----------



## ravenmoore36

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1443546608609.jpg


Love bugs


----------



## hamsterdance

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1443641154.015039.jpg
Oscar enjoying their new room. View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1443641188.966781.jpg
Leo waiting to get his nails clipped! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1443641229.536858.jpg
Macy watching me get ready. View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1443641263.887671.jpg
Chloe laying out in their new room.


----------



## miffymoo21

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1443645369.740709.jpg


He's a white Holland Mini Lop with blue eyes


----------



## BlazeBunnies

There is no such thing as a holland mini lop it's either a mini lop or a holland lop or its a cross (crosses are called holland mini lops tho)


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

I just saw this photo in the Show rabbits forum. This rabbit has mutton chops ! 
I thought it was funny but I got to looking at it and realized this rabbit looks like the author Isaac Asimov. Check it out! I love this rabbit!!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Here's a picture of Asimov for you non- nerds.


----------



## DjulezTomAndFranky

MC Bunnies said:


> There is no such thing as a holland mini lop it's either a mini lop or a holland lop or its a cross (crosses are called holland mini lops tho)



I didn't know! I also thought Franky was a Holland mini lop. So I guess he's a mini lop then... What do ya think? (see photo a few posts above)


----------



## miffymoo21

Yes my bunny is a holland lop only..


----------



## miffymoo21

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1443741196.198328.jpg
Miffys daily grooming! What does your bun bun look like?


----------



## BrokenMermaid

All the buns are so adorable!


----------



## MuffinNibblesmollyXOXO

These are my two angora cross lionhead rabbits there so soft !!! 
There not as fluffy as normal I gave them a hair cute over the summer 

View attachment 1443889611468.jpg


View attachment 1443889652413.jpg


View attachment 1443889675503.jpg


----------



## DjulezTomAndFranky

Omg these whites are adorable


----------



## Morning_Snow

Casanova (Black broken NZ mix buck)
Chestnut (Mini lop and standard rex mix doe)
Charlie (Tan/nz/rex? doe, she has a more hare like body with the satin type fur. She is a little over 6 months now and looks very different, I dont have an updated pic)


----------



## millsh78

Awww all these bunnies are adorable!!


----------



## millsh78

Awww looks like my baby girl Shadow


----------



## MuffinNibblesmollyXOXO

Just adopted this little girl today meet phoebe she's a mini lop only 8 weeks old 

View attachment 1444339686862.jpg


View attachment 1444339695655.jpg


View attachment 1444339706102.jpg


View attachment 1444339715232.jpg


View attachment 1444339731092.jpg


----------



## Akzholedent

I love her! ^_^


----------



## Akzholedent

Butterscotch. He's not too happy with being dressed like a girl bunny. Lol 

View attachment 1444347272491.jpg


----------



## steph66419

My snapchat caption says it all


----------



## steph66419

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1444361998.951286.jpg


----------



## Cooper

Awwww I love looking at all of these pictures of bunnies!
My bunny Cooper  He's 5 months old and completely gorgeous


----------



## sibelabmom

Snooki is the gray, Cynnamon is the brown and white. Is her coloring what is called broken?


----------



## miffymoo21

Just straight out Adorable!!! My mini lop playing outside, love seeing all these bun buns! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1444569398.680110.jpg


----------



## RocketsMommy2012

DjulezTomAndFranky said:


> Here's Franky looking a bit annoyed because I just woke him up with my camera He's almost 8 months old now.




What breed is he? He kinda looks like my Bun.


----------



## ravenmoore36

Does anyone else know if there is a technical issues why pictures wont load? Been trying for half an hour my pic is still processing!!


----------



## chloe201392

Rescued this bun and now too attached to him so think I'll be keeping him &#9786; 

View attachment 1444699692724.jpg


----------



## ravenmoore36

Thats how we ended up keeping luna. Got so attached we kept her


----------



## chloe201392

Hes beautiful spent all afternoon on my bed bless. 

View attachment 1444751082209.jpg


----------



## thuruz

The best seat in town


----------



## DjulezTomAndFranky

RocketsMommy2012 said:


> What breed is he? He kinda looks like my Bun.



As far as I know, he's a mini lop... Can I see a pic of your bunny?


----------



## steph66419

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1444913591.657712.jpg


Okay guys I really just had to do this.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Harvey with her toe stuck in her ear.
Don't know why it's upsidedown!


----------



## beccaslater

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1444974243.899913.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1444974269.191853.jpg


My bunny now and as a baby&#128156;


----------



## beccaslater

MuffinNibblesmollyXOXO said:


> Just adopted this little girl today meet phoebe she's a mini lop only 8 weeks old




My bunny is an American fuzzy lop, your rabbit kinda looks like him. If he's a rescue he might be the same breed as mine!View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1444974529.785711.jpg


----------



## beccaslater

MuffinNibblesmollyXOXO said:


> Just adopted this little girl today meet phoebe she's a mini lop only 8 weeks old




My bunny is an American fuzzy lop, your rabbit kinda looks like him. If he's a rescue he might be the same breed as mine!
View attachment 16430


----------



## thuruz

Híhí my little model


----------



## ravenmoore36

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1445095612032.jpg


So hard to get my little man. Sees a camera and hes gone. Hope you can see him


----------



## Cocoa

Willow & Storm. LOVE THEM!


----------



## Ashlie

My bunnies playing inside 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1445392112.209602.jpg


----------



## Ashlie

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1445455278.912519.jpg


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Is he wearing a costume? Looks like the little guy is wearing a cape. Super Bunny to the rescue!


----------



## Ashlie

Ya he is wearing a cape but I only put it on him for a couple of minutes because he looks really cute in it


----------



## steph66419

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446500538.858220.jpg


Peanut spending time with daddy &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

Here are my babies&#128536;&#128048;&#128048;&#128154;
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446514662.210384.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446514678.732879.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446514703.170553.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446514723.968511.jpg

She loves to swim
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446514758.987577.jpg


----------



## steph66419

MissyAndMoonlight said:


> Here are my babies&#128536;&#128048;&#128048;&#128154;
> View attachment 16501
> 
> View attachment 16502
> 
> View attachment 16503
> 
> View attachment 16504
> 
> She loves to swim
> View attachment 16505




I'm so jealous! My baby won't let me put anything on him! Nor a harness and leash! He won't even go near water! But I still love him just the way he is  you're bunnies are so cute!!!!


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

steph66419 said:


> I'm so jealous! My baby won't let me put anything on him! Nor a harness and leash! He won't even go near water! But I still love him just the way he is  you're bunnies are so cute!!!!




Aww thx!! &#10084;&#65039;&#128048;&#10084;&#65039;&#128048;


----------



## steph66419

MissyAndMoonlight said:


> Aww thx!! &#10084;&#65039;&#128048;&#10084;&#65039;&#128048;




Where did you get your rabbits harness? I got mine but it's for dogs. It fits around his waste but it's not snug on his neck like I would like. View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446841348.681824.jpg


----------



## Kat_25

My babies &#128536; Amy and Jenny View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446854485.096382.jpg


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

steph66419 said:


> Where did you get your rabbits harness? I got mine but it's for dogs. It fits around his waste but it's not snug on his neck like I would like. View attachment 16535




I bought cat harnesses at pet smart. I also bought countless dog harnesses that don't fit well, and they can easily escape out of. This picture really shows what they look like. They come in all different colors (mostly solid) and some have a simple pattern
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446871350.891477.jpg


----------



## steph66419

MissyAndMoonlight said:


> I bought cat harnesses at pet smart. I also bought countless dog harnesses that don't fit well, and they can easily escape out of. This picture really shows what they look like. They come in all different colors (mostly solid) and some have a simple pattern
> View attachment 16537




Thank you so much!!! I'll have to stop by there before work or something tonight! I've been wanting to take my baby outside but I can't because of the harnesses! He just slides right out of them!


----------



## bunnyrabbits1001

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1446923140.179792.jpg
harlie


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

steph66419 said:


> Thank you so much!!! I'll have to stop by there before work or something tonight! I've been wanting to take my baby outside but I can't because of the harnesses! He just slides right out of them!




Absolutely!


----------



## stevesmum

Awww harlie is so adorable !!!


----------



## steph66419

I love the flower on harlie!!!!


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

That is adorable!!!! I have I picture of Mistletoe with a flower on her head, but that was my little sister's doing and not exactly staged-
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1447004784.609822.jpg

It's more of a weed really &#128514;


----------



## benny_08

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1447007407.285816.jpg

Willow and Dora joined our family today &#128048;&#128048;&#128522;


----------



## steph66419

Got a harness for peanut! Yay! Maybe he'll like the snow, maybe not 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1447193201.749424.jpg


----------



## Nethersnow

I'm addicted to 

View attachment 1447289377883.jpg


----------



## Nethersnow

More More pics most of these are my show nethies. My main colour is the bew 

View attachment 1447289425625.jpg


View attachment 1447289443879.jpg


View attachment 1447289465196.jpg


View attachment 1447289489415.jpg


View attachment 1447289515896.jpg


View attachment 1447289540695.jpg


View attachment 1447289564035.jpg


View attachment 1447289583996.jpg


View attachment 1447289616415.jpg


View attachment 1447289636467.jpg


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

steph66419 said:


> Got a harness for peanut! Yay! Maybe he'll like the snow, maybe not
> View attachment 16551




That harness should work great! And, it looks good ok him!!


----------



## Ivythelionhead

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1447899044.569438.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1447899059.313154.jpg

My Ivy she's a lionhead cross dwarf rabbit and she's 2


----------



## MiniLopMad

Sonic
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1447919313.385824.jpg


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1447929154.182094.jpg


----------



## Bonsai

Bonsai said:


> I brought home my little Tinker-bun today!  He's been mostly in his cage so not many pictures (I have to put blankets over it to deter my cat's interest a little) but I did get a couple good ones!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His favorite pastimes appear to be sitting in his litterbox, pooping, eating, and digging/pulling at his blankets.  Once he's litterbox trained, I'll definitely be keeping a pile of blankets in there for him to enjoy decorating with.



Fast forward a few months and my baby has grown! He clocks in at just a bit over 3lb (he is tiny!) and he's the sweetest thing <3 He has a love for craisins and his greens. He likes being held but hates being picked up. Once you've got him in your arms, he's puddy!

Ignore all the water in the pictures - it is water! Not pee, he was "attacking" his greens and pulling them all over his cage. I feed him them in there so he doesn't get water all over my floor lol.


----------



## Ivythelionhead

He's adorable&#55357;&#56473;


----------



## hamsterdance

Bonsai he looks a lot like my Macy!View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1448050391.555575.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1448050538.311429.jpg


----------



## Bonsai

Wow, they do look very similar! Even their faces look similar - are we sure they're not twins? LOL


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

Oh my gosh those rabbits actually do look exactly alike!!!


----------



## hamsterdance

He's her brother from another mother lol!


----------



## Preitler

Some random pics of my menagerie I took over the years..


----------



## Preitler

Two more


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

Awwwww those are so cute!


----------



## Chewy-de-Lionhead

Chewy is grumpy.


----------



## steph66419

So I couldn't resist and got peanut a Christmas outfit 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1449147100.319137.jpg


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

Oh. My. Gosh. &#128514;Where did u get that!?!


----------



## Watermelons

Petsmart usually has holiday outfits for guinea pigs and "small animals". I think they have 3 or 4 christmas ones this year. They actually fit smaller bunnys quite well.
I got one for Bunny last year, except i bought it after christmas because it was like $1.50






http://m.petsmart.com/h5/hub?id=fea...d36-31937/cat-36-catid-800825?var_id=36-31937


----------



## steph66419

MissyAndMoonlight said:


> Oh. My. Gosh. &#128514;Where did u get that!?!




I got it at my local pet smart! It's supposed to be for dogs, but I got the smallest one and it fits him &#128514;


----------



## 3bunmom

Here's each of my current three 

View attachment 1450018785924.jpg


View attachment 1450018814783.jpg


View attachment 1450018842654.jpg


----------



## steph66419

PView attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1450039582.602184.jpg

Peanut snuggling up in his towel&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## 3bunmom

Be blessed by rabbit smiles 

View attachment 1450058701582.jpg


----------



## 3bunmom

Whoops, that photo didn't print 

View attachment 1450060846864.jpg


----------



## thuruz

The queen watching over her kingdom


----------



## ravenmoore36

My boy surveying his territory


----------



## ravenmoore36

Luna has balance and slipping on the floor issues since she had ecu niculi. So in a pound shop i found an anti slip mate intended ti be used under chopping boards on work tops. Second use she didnt have to be shown what it was for


----------



## ParkersMum

This is Parker, our 1st rabbit who's roughly around 5 months old. It's safe to say this little cutie has stole our hearts :inlove:


----------



## lydzzx

this is my bunny gizmo
Isn't he so adorable


----------



## ravenmoore36

He is beautiful




Here are mine. Eclipse dutch dwarf and luna a cross breed.


----------



## lydzzx

Arrrrrr their so cute!


----------



## ravenmoore36

Thanks


----------



## lydzzx

lydzzx said:


> this is my bunny gizmo
> Isn't he so adorable
> 
> View attachment 16831


 

fyi Gizzy hasn't got one ear haha


----------



## lydzzx

This is my other rabbit Flopsey that I lost last year
she was gizmo's sister and they would both be 10 years old


----------



## Preitler

Well, snow at last


----------



## lydzzx

I think your black and white rabbit looks very cute and similar to mine


----------



## LittlePanda0

My bunny Elsa


----------



## LittlePanda0

Elsa 

View attachment 1452206007213.jpg


----------



## 3bunmom

Oh my goodness! &#128007;&#128007;&#128159; So many darling and beautiful bunnies who obviously have so much personality. So sorry to hear Gizmo went OTRB. So glad to see Flopsey still so healthy. Is she lonely or were you able to bond her with a younger companion?


----------



## lydzzx

Gizmo is still alive and Flopsey isn't 
Gizmo isn't lonely because we have 2 guinea pigs are his companions outside of the cages
but I also bought gizmo a replica animal toy that looks like Flopsey and because he has cataracts in both eyes he thinks he isn't alone


----------



## lydzzx

join my 'rabbit lovers' social group and share more about your amazing rabbits


----------



## LolaOscarLuna

First This is Lola our first baby: She is 9 months old.  

Second This is Oscar, hes our second baby we adopted him he is Lolas husband, he is 1 years old.
(hes got a fluff by his eye)

Third this is their baby! Luna! she is 2 months old right now! 

Last here is all three of them cuddling by their fire place.


----------



## 3bunmom

Very nice Lionheads! But are you going to neuter Oscar so you won't have more?


----------



## LolaOscarLuna

Well Luna was actually a surprise ! We got Oscar ( who is actually a netherland dwarf) we let him and Lola meet\bond for a couple hours- then separated them, About a week after we took him to get neutred cause I didn't want babies! Then I couple weeks later when I was in Mexico I got a text from my brother in law saying Lola had a baby! SURPRISE ! (Oscar was too quick )So Now we have Luna ! And her mom goes to get spayed next week ! No more babies for this family !


----------



## steph66419

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1452366524.319021.jpg


My baby laying in his box &#128579;


----------



## lydzzx

your rabbit looks a bit weird in my opinion


----------



## Sachable

BFF's &#9825; -- i got his back, always!


----------



## Sachable

Keepin' watch over thangs! &#9825;


----------



## Sachable

I photo-bombed George's selfie! Haha &#9825;


----------



## Sachable

Mon petite copain George!


----------



## Sachable

The many faces of George.... "seriously, enough pics..."


----------



## Sachable

"Really, I've had ENOUGH pics PLEASE."


----------



## ravenmoore36

My luna loves a cuddle


----------



## Christiaan

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1452775289.674040.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1452775310.725737.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1452775336.346566.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1452775358.949499.jpg


----------



## RocketsMommy2012

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1452950994.503184.jpg

My new bun, Panda. She's 3 years told.


----------



## smilingbunnies

My girls, Fluffy and Daisy View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1453016026.731517.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1453016042.144790.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1453016103.601961.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1453016118.116375.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1453016136.804361.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1453016202.142024.jpg


----------



## 3bunmom

Steff164, I love your harlequin! Here's another of my Flemish boy 

View attachment 1453032932414.jpg


----------



## steph66419

Everyone's bunnies are so cute!


----------



## Ivythelionhead

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1453494841.689087.jpg


This is Ivy she is 2 and 1/2 years old, she's a lionhead.


----------



## steph66419

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1455082551.479000.jpg


Peanut is obsessed with cuddling with my slippers


----------



## LuckyAmi

Some new pics of my boy Lucky! I love the one with the sun. He was walking around the room and as soon as he stepped in to the sun, he bunny flopped over suddenly and fell asleep!


----------



## Preitler

Greens are scarce now, so they get some twigs to gnaw on


----------



## Ivythelionhead

This is Cessily my second bunny she's around 10 weeks old and she's so sweet.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1455747342.245974.jpg


----------



## steph66419

My baby was having fun in the snow! He starting to like it little by little View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1455797620.760245.jpg


----------



## MaryAnne

"as soon as he stepped in to the sun, he bunny flopped over suddenly and fell asleep! "

That happens to me a lot also.


----------



## MaryAnne

Sachable, that shadow pic of George reminds me of this:


----------



## MaryAnne

Me and Jez ....


----------



## steph66419

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1456362119.897904.jpg


Side selfie


----------



## LuckyAmi

Ok, I have a ton more pics of Lucky!!  He is 7ish months old now. Some of the pics are with his BFF, Ginger the italian greyhound. The 2 of them are total BED HOGS!!


----------



## LuckyAmi

And just in case you didn't get enough of Lucky, I have a few more.... ok, I'm done now! >__>;


----------



## StarBella2016

I've got a few of star. 

View attachment 1456669953890.jpg


View attachment 1456669986393.jpg


View attachment 1456669995958.jpg


----------



## LittlePanda0

Any one know her breed I'm still trying to find out 

View attachment 1458430956750.jpg


----------



## Ivythelionhead

Iris, 8 week old female Rex cross. View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1458785579.468678.jpg


----------



## LopEaredLover

Nap time 

View attachment 1458867878941.jpg


----------



## steph66419

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1458909816.660034.jpg


This is for peanut when I'm not around so he can come out of his cage to play. My problem is that he's starting to chew a little of the foam.. Any ideas for what I should do?


----------



## MiniLopMad

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1458948505.409191.jpg

Star &#10084;&#65039;

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1458948555.379080.jpg

Celeste &#10084;&#65039; 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1458948586.097527.jpg

Sonic &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ivythelionhead

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1459049593.075612.jpg

When bunny meets bunny, Cessily and Iris &#128149;


----------



## sydneyaustralia

This is Marley  TView attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1460134266.822610.jpg


----------



## sydneyaustralia

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1460134313.159284.jpg


----------



## steph66419

I'm ready for my close up!View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1460184233.727573.jpg


----------



## BetterBunnies

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1460205410.150958.jpg
cupcake and Daisy 11 month old holland lip sisters&#128515;


----------



## RipJewel

This was my bunny, Jewel. She died this morning.View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1460847442.354235.jpg


----------



## Preitler

3 of my does enjoing spring (and tunneling under my front yard)


----------



## steph66419

RipJewel said:


> This was my bunny, Jewel. She died this morning.View attachment 17249




I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Ludo

Here is Ludo our 9 month old Mini Rex

Nova our 1 year old Mini Rex






And Daphne approx 16 months


----------



## Ludo

Ludo said:


> Here is Ludo our 9 month old Mini Rex
> 
> Nova our 1 year old Mini Rex
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Daphne approx 16 months


----------



## nursing101

My cutie


----------



## hellcao

Mine are all over this cat tree


----------



## steph66419

My baby outside! He was a little nervous at first. But he loved it! It was his first time out in the grass!

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1462147223.030261.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1462147237.985249.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1462147248.609978.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1462147257.574344.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1462147269.583072.jpg


----------



## Furrryface

Hi, I'm Baxter...don't let my innocent look fool you!


----------



## Chewy-de-Lionhead




----------



## bunnyman666

Chewy-de-Lionhead said:


>


What a flippin' cutie!!!


----------



## Chewy-de-Lionhead

bunnyman666 said:


> What a flippin' cutie!!!



Some days, its like a cartoon show in our house. LOL He's 100% personality.


----------



## Akzholedent

I'm on vacation at Myrtle Beach, and we came across this Beach Bun! We also saw a beautiful double rainbow! 

View attachment 1462491775325.jpg


View attachment 1462491818208.jpg


View attachment 1462491826158.jpg


----------



## BellaMyBaby

She's an indoor rabbit of course but we love to go out together  

View attachment 1462491948789.jpg


View attachment 1462492007373.jpg


View attachment 1462492042576.jpg


View attachment 1462492073346.jpg


----------



## kdubbz117

Here's my now only babe, Sweet Pea~

(it looks like one of the images automatically flipped to horizontal. eek. is there a way to make it go vertical again? i've never posted images onto here before. x_x)


----------



## TheBunz

My Flemish giant doe, Lucky. She is 3 months old today. Her and my jrt Krypto get along really good :3


----------



## Oopisy

this is Silver he is a steel dutch


----------



## Bklyford

So am I; especially now that momma (a rescue) is becoming a lot more people friendly &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Bklyford

Penn's, our rescue show above, first and only litter. We are keeping all five sweet souls. This is day four.


----------



## Bklyford

Better picture of Penny; she's got such a sweet face


----------



## loumatt

http://postimg.org/image/lzocbhvup/

Here's my lil guy. Name's lou. I just got him a few days ago. Anyone by chance know the breed? I'm almost convinced it's an American based off of this thread > http://www.rabbitsonline.net/showthread.php?t=77787 , but have no way of confirming that due to the little bunny knowledge I have. I live in CA.


----------



## loumatt

​


----------



## rave

Melody and note  

View attachment 1463624207469.jpg


View attachment 1463624223175.jpg


View attachment 1463624318619.jpg


----------



## steph66419

We went back outside today to enjoy the beautiful sun! While mommy got attacked by a bunch of bugs!

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1463766382.015986.jpg


----------



## BlackMiniRex

Aww! so cute! :inlove:

i'll post some of Andy in a bit (he's the one in the profile pic)


----------



## BlackMiniRex

Ok here is Andy!
(mini Rex, 4 months old? )
Ok, one of the photos I have no clue why I only have one sock on...lol


----------



## pepnclo




----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Harvey snoozing. I love when she goes all flat.


----------



## BlackMiniRex

aww! me too, they look so cute and comfortable!


----------



## TheBunz

My flemmie likes to lay on the vents. It's hot here in Florida! Lol


----------



## BlackMiniRex

lol that reminds me of our dog whenever she's hot!


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

Whiterabbitrage said:


> Harvey snoozing. I love when she goes all flat.




That's adorable&#128522;


----------



## Ivythelionhead

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1464802423.953026.jpg


Mabel who went a little crazy and pulled out to much fur when she was going through her hormones.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

A very laid back and mellow Harvey says " hello" to all you rabbit loving people out there.


----------



## RavenousDragon

Whiskey (black and white) half way up the 7 foot cat tree. 
Brandy (brown) demanding why that's a camera in her face and not a banana. 

:bunnyheart


----------



## ravenmoore36

View attachment uploadfromtaptalk1465043693728.jpg


----------



## thuruz

Ohhhh, you have something yummy there? Can I have some?


----------



## RavenousDragon

How does one get out of the bathtub?
(sorry for the poor quality, it was the only camera I could find at the time)


----------



## BlackMiniRex

lol silly bunny!


----------



## ShadowProve13

My chubba buns, Sebastian Craig; Sebbie for short. "Craig" comes from my godfather, who hates corn and Sebbie picks/throws out all corn he finds in his food haha


----------



## AliceTom

Alice & Tom xxx


----------



## Akzholedent

Butterscotch and Ellie last night. Butterscotch is the white and brown half-lop, and Ellie is the brown uppity ear. ^_^ 

View attachment 1465943598109.jpg


View attachment 1465943661332.jpg


View attachment 1465943686543.jpg


View attachment 1465943702112.jpg


View attachment 1465943724272.jpg


----------



## steph66419

My baby laying in his pen &#128048;View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1466105735.366739.jpg


----------



## BlackMiniRex

lol, is that toilet paper?


----------



## steph66419

BlackMiniRex said:


> lol, is that toilet paper?




Haha no it's tissue paper &#128514;


----------



## steph66419

I can't get over the color of his fur!
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1467051193.491161.jpg


----------



## subha92

Hummm..... Let me pose for the picture[emoji23]


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Oh my gosh, Subha. All that rabbit needs is a waistcoat and a pocket watch. Ever read Alice in Wonderland?
I &#55357;&#56470; Love-love-love&#55357;&#56470; Your bunny!!


----------



## Charmander

This is Boo, my lop bunny. Got her in January  such a cutie


----------



## Charmander

You can kind of see her little ghosty face in that middle pic. That's why I called her boo. If she was a boy it would've been Casper, the ghost


----------



## subha92

Whiterabbitrage said:


> Oh my gosh, Subha. All that rabbit needs is a waistcoat and a pocket watch. Ever read Alice in Wonderland?
> I &#128150; Love-love-love&#128150; Your bunny!!


Thank You [emoji106] [emoji4] This is really a great pleasure to have him.


----------



## subha92

Whiterabbitrage said:


> Oh my gosh, Subha. All that rabbit needs is a waistcoat and a pocket watch. Ever read Alice in Wonderland?
> I &#128150; Love-love-love&#128150; Your bunny!!


Thank You [emoji106] [emoji4] This is really a great pleasure to have him.


----------



## subha92

Little Bunny is taking rest after a heavy meal. [emoji4]


----------



## Ivythelionhead

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1467588479.349739.jpg


Iris cleaning herself.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Harvey napping in her doorway


----------



## Liinnie

Meet my Lola Honey she's 3 yrs old and is a very loving smart little girl she makes me so happy her favorite toy is her big ball she is so funny when she play with it 

View attachment 1467619315075.jpg


View attachment 1467619377035.jpg


----------



## Akzholedent

I'm a sucker for lops! She's adorable!


----------



## lagomorphic

https://s31.postimg.org/yfhbj63x7/image.jpg


----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## lagomorphic

Then




Now


----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## lagomorphic

A basket of kits


----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## Akzholedent

Lagomorphic: What kind of buns do you raise? The gray ones look like Ellie, and the white/brown ones look like Butterscotch. ^_^ 

View attachment 1468235832650.jpg


----------



## lagomorphic

Akzholedent said:


> Lagomorphic: What kind of buns do you raise? The gray ones look like Ellie, and the white/brown ones look like Butterscotch. ^_^



I thing Butterscotch looks like a Mini Rex, as for ELlie, I'm not too sure. 
Most of my rabbits are of the same breed. They don't look to disimilar to the wild form of rabbit native to my country, Spain.
As for raising them, I don't. 2 fertile males gained access to where there were housed 2 females, and 1 month later I had more than 30 new recruits.
Most, if not all my rabbits, are rescued rabbits. Here they are bred for their meat.


----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## lagomorphic

[/url] 

 

[/IMG]


----------



## Akzholedent

Lol... Butterscotch isn't a mini anything. I should have mentioned that both he and Ellie are 7-8 pounds. They're pretty much! Both are also rescued meat rabbits. I just figured maybe yours were the same as mine, as they look similar. ^_^ I'll just keep calling them what I have been calling them: huge and adorable. ^_^ 

View attachment 1468258302027.jpg


----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## topaztiger1983

Just got these 2 cuties yesterday 

View attachment 1468502614447.jpg


View attachment 1468502630075.jpg


----------



## Trithe




----------



## Preitler

The well is a nice, cool place these days...


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Snoozing with my cuddle bunny


----------



## Preitler

Well, there goes a big part of my grape harvest...


----------



## AliceTheRabbit

Alice  

View attachment 1469510421990.jpg


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Worlds Longest Rabbit?


----------



## MissPepper

Diva Furby





Snickers outside


----------



## Preitler

Bunnyflower


----------



## steph66419

My favorite bunny &#128536; poor baby is over weight though and on a diet View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1470171852.017014.jpg


----------



## Liinnie

Meet Snickers we rescued him He was someone's inplus buy back in April as a Easter gift for his stepd-daughter from what I no this guy was trying to find a home for him and couldn't and was about to set this lil guy free so a friend messaged me asking if I wanted a baby bunny how could I not take him Never buy a rabbit as a Easter gift they are sweet loving smart pets.. And to top it off they thought he was a she Now I have to get him fixed which I can't afford but I have no choice my Lola isn't fixed and I can't have baby buns tuning around SNICKERS never had toys or hay and wasn't even aloud to run free He has adjusted wondfully but he is still on the shy side . 

View attachment 1470772897581.jpg


View attachment 1470772915032.jpg


View attachment 1470772937902.jpg


----------



## Liinnie

Lola 

View attachment 1470773728714.jpg


View attachment 1470773778652.jpg


----------



## ravenmoore36

The girls at our vets are besotted with luna. They got her a tshirtView attachment uploadfromtaptalk1470814810699.jpg


----------



## Liinnie

@steph66419 my Lola is over weight to and I put her on a diet plus I cut back on her feed only given her 1/4 cup twice a day one mid morning and one at night she would get upset if I didn't give it to her at bed time and only two plate of greens and and no more clover flowers I think that's how is gains her weight


----------



## Liinnie

Lola on a diet she a little over weight she loves her dandelion leaves and clover flowers the white ones and wild strawberry leaves so I stopped giving them to her 

View attachment 1470822556559.jpg


----------



## steph66419

Liinnie said:


> @steph66419 my Lola is over weight to and I put her on a diet plus I cut back on her feed only given her 1/4 cup twice a day one mid morning and one at night she would get upset if I didn't give it to her at bed time and only two plate of greens and and no more clover flowers I think that's how is gains her weight




Haha! They love those clovers! Peanut is on a tablespoon of pellets twice a day and lettuce twice day. I feel so bad! I used to give him wayyy more pellets than that. I feel so bad!


----------



## steph66419

My dog scooby just wants to play

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1470849248.165841.jpg


----------



## Akzholedent

Pippi grooming! (Check out that bunny tongue in the first picture!) I love the last one, where she is clearly stating, "seriously? A rabbit can't groom in private?" 

View attachment 1470855060706.jpg


View attachment 1470855069616.jpg


View attachment 1470855080316.jpg


View attachment 1470855090306.jpg


----------



## steph66419

Peanut was watching the sunset with me &#10084;&#65039;
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1471154581.932754.jpg


----------



## Akzholedent

How sweet!


----------



## MuffinNibblesmollyXOXO

My new baby bunny this is Oliver he is a lion lop and only 8 weeks old he's is such a fluff ball 

View attachment 1471729004316.jpg


----------



## steph66419

Ohhh soooo cute!!!!


----------



## BEEDiAMOND88777

This is my soon to be little girl!! I am getting get vary soon and I am vary exited


----------



## steph66419

She looks like my old bunny Oreo!


----------



## BlackRabbits

Here's Saoirse ("sor-sha") my new baby Flemish. She's four months old. She's my first giant bunny. She loves to run around her pen and throw her toys around. She also loves to get up on her hind legs and put her paws over the top of her pen so I'll rub her nose. Such a sweet girl!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Bee diamonds, that is such a cute bunny! Am very excited for you. 
Blackrabbits, hope you love having a giant as much as I do. we bunny proofed the living room and every night an hour before bedtime we let Harvey, our Flemish Giant, have a run. We use pet gates to keep her contained. The binkies are epic. We also discovered that she likes to play tag! It's crazy but she loves it. If I'm " it" I will slowly sneak up to her. She sees me coming and then wham! A giant binky and then she chases me and I have to run away. When she's done playing she stops running away and I know it's time for a snuggle. So I hope you give your giant running room because they can be quite the little athletes.


----------



## BlackRabbits

Whiterabbitrage said:


> Bee diamonds, that is such a cute bunny! Am very excited for you.
> Blackrabbits, hope you love having a giant as much as I do. we bunny proofed the living room and every night an hour before bedtime we let Harvey, our Flemish Giant, have a run. We use pet gates to keep her contained. The binkies are epic. We also discovered that she likes to play tag! It's crazy but she loves it. If I'm " it" I will slowly sneak up to her. She sees me coming and then wham! A giant binky and then she chases me and I have to run away. When she's done playing she stops running away and I know it's time for a snuggle. So I hope you give your giant running room because they can be quite the little athletes.



Right now she's in a big pen in my bedroom because she's not spayed yet and I have two other (small) altered bunnies in a cage/pen in the living room. She has room to run for now, but I know that will change once she gets bigger. Once she's spayed, I'll be moving her pen area to the hall which goes from my bedroom to the living area. She'll be closer to the "action" there and will have more space. I have steel baby gates for the hall. 

She'll get free run time every day; I adopted her as a house/free run rabbit after I found that my little ones aren't really interested in being house bunnies. I'm home most of the time, so she'll get lots of time out. I'm not surprised that they like to play chase games. Saoirse really likes to get my attention by standing up on her hind legs with her paws over the side of the pen, she even tugged on my shirt this afternoon when I was standing with my back to her pen. She often binkies and kicks up her heels and runs in circles to get me to play with her. She likes to play with toys, a lot more than my little guys (who are probably more interested in each other). I gave her a big upside down tub with a door to hide in, she learned to climb on top of it today!


----------



## dpbunnies

So many cute bunnies on here


----------



## Akzholedent

The adventures of Butterscotch and Ellie. They're working on digging their tunnel to nowhere. ^_^ 

View attachment 1473853738915.jpg


View attachment 1473853761900.jpg


View attachment 1473853787360.jpg


View attachment 1473853816590.jpg


----------



## BlackMiniRex

sooo cute! i love the second pic!
which one is butterscotch and which one is ellie?


----------



## Akzholedent

Butterscotch is white with the eyepatches, and Ellie is brown. I also have Pippi (who is shown here giving me the evil glare. Lol. We had to move her to the basement because our A/C died last week, and we're still in a bit of a heat wave)


----------



## Akzholedent

Er, here she is. Lol. Forgot to attach the picture! 

View attachment 1473875450703.jpg


----------



## BlackRabbits

Here's Stewart. He's Zelda's sidekick. He's pretty shy and has a favourite corner where he's built a nest. It's fun watching the two of them groom each other and binky around their pen.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

I know it's bad, but when I see Harvey like this I usually picture painting a jack-o-lantern face on that big orange butt!


----------



## BlackMiniRex

LOL 
perfect for autumn!!


----------



## BlackRabbits

BlackMiniRex said:


> LOL
> perfect for autumn!!



Autumn Bottom! :bunnybutt:


----------



## BlackMiniRex

BlackRabbits said:


> Autumn Bottom! :bunnybutt:


i literally started laughing when i saw this!!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

That will be her seasonal nickname! Lol


----------



## BlackMiniRex

LOL!

just curious, but why did you name her Harvey? no offense but to me Harvey sounds like a boy name.


----------



## RavenousDragon

Whiskey yesterday decided to sleep under his fancy memory foam mattress.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Hi Black Mini Rex! Yes, Harvey is a boys name. So glad you asked but I warn you it's a long story. Harvey is no way what I wanted to name her! I was going to name her Beebo. Isn't that a cute name? Rabbits learn bowel sounded easily and I knew a rabbit could learn that name. I told the breeder I wanted a male, preferably broken fawn, but I'd be willing to take a solid fawn if that's all she had. This is a very reliable breeder who has been at it for years and has an excellent reputation. So when she sexed them there was one male and she offered it to me. Yes! Then I made it clear that I would not be showing " him" so do not tattoo the ear. Ok. Next thing I know she calls me and tells me all the rabbits from that litter were tattooed because her ( the breeder) mom did it while she was at work. Later the breeder tells me she is filling out the paperwork for the pedigree registration or whatever and I say we don't need any paperwork, we just want the rabbit. Don't worry about the paperwork, it's fine. But she says since the rabbit is already 
tattooed now, and I'm paying for the certificate anyway, why not just have them? Ok fine. But she needs a name to put on the certificate and she needed it right then, while I was on the phone with her. When my boyfriend heard Beebo, he put his foot down. He said it sounded to close to buboes, those big blisters you get when you are dying of Black Plague. So I had to come up with a rabbit name off the top of my head for a boy rabbit. I thought of Harvey because my best friends name is Harvey. Months later when we took little Harvey to the vet to get fixed, we got a surprise. He was a she. But by then the name had stuck. Now you know the story!


----------



## BlackMiniRex

Whiterabbitrage said:


> Hi Black Mini Rex! Yes, Harvey is a boys name. So glad you asked but I warn you it's a long story. Harvey is no way what I wanted to name her! I was going to name her Beebo. Isn't that a cute name? Rabbits learn bowel sounded easily and I knew a rabbit could learn that name. I told the breeder I wanted a male, preferably broken fawn, but I'd be willing to take a solid fawn if that's all she had. This is a very reliable breeder who has been at it for years and has an excellent reputation. So when she sexed them there was one male and she offered it to me. Yes! Then I made it clear that I would not be showing " him" so do not tattoo the ear. Ok. Next thing I know she calls me and tells me all the rabbits from that litter were tattooed because her ( the breeder) mom did it while she was at work. Later the breeder tells me she is filling out the paperwork for the pedigree registration or whatever and I say we don't need any paperwork, we just want the rabbit. Don't worry about the paperwork, it's fine. But she says since the rabbit is already
> tattooed now, and I'm paying for the certificate anyway, why not just have them? Ok fine. But she needs a name to put on the certificate and she needed it right then, while I was on the phone with her. When my boyfriend heard Beebo, he put his foot down. He said it sounded to close to buboes, those big blisters you get when you are dying of Black Plague. So I had to come up with a rabbit name off the top of my head for a boy rabbit. I thought of Harvey because my best friends name is Harvey. Months later when we took little Harvey to the vet to get fixed, we got a surprise. He was a she. But by then the name had stuck. Now you know the story!


ohhh! now i know!


----------



## bunnyman666

Whiterabbitrage said:


> Hi Black Mini Rex! Yes, Harvey is a boys name. So glad you asked but I warn you it's a long story. Harvey is no way what I wanted to name her! I was going to name her Beebo. Isn't that a cute name? Rabbits learn bowel sounded easily and I knew a rabbit could learn that name. I told the breeder I wanted a male, preferably broken fawn, but I'd be willing to take a solid fawn if that's all she had. This is a very reliable breeder who has been at it for years and has an excellent reputation. So when she sexed them there was one male and she offered it to me. Yes! Then I made it clear that I would not be showing " him" so do not tattoo the ear. Ok. Next thing I know she calls me and tells me all the rabbits from that litter were tattooed because her ( the breeder) mom did it while she was at work. Later the breeder tells me she is filling out the paperwork for the pedigree registration or whatever and I say we don't need any paperwork, we just want the rabbit. Don't worry about the paperwork, it's fine. But she says since the rabbit is already
> tattooed now, and I'm paying for the certificate anyway, why not just have them? Ok fine. But she needs a name to put on the certificate and she needed it right then, while I was on the phone with her. When my boyfriend heard Beebo, he put his foot down. He said it sounded to close to buboes, those big blisters you get when you are dying of Black Plague. So I had to come up with a rabbit name off the top of my head for a boy rabbit. I thought of Harvey because my best friends name is Harvey. Months later when we took little Harvey to the vet to get fixed, we got a surprise. He was a she. But by then the name had stuck. Now you know the story!



Similar story I have about my dearly departed Trixie:

We were told that Trixie was a boy. We named her Brutus. Then the neutering appointment turned into a spay; that's when we were told the news that Brutus needed a new name. I wanted to keep Brutus, as it was even funnier, given her doo rag killing tendencies. My wife said there was no way we were calling a girl bunny Brutus, so we went for Trixie. Then when we got Trigger, my wife decided that we needed a Trixie and Trigger like the English TV show Only Fools and Horses. 

Trixie ended up fitting her better than Brutus, I admit now.

Harv is awesome!


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

This is one of my favorite pictures of the girls! View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1474231691.428255.jpg


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Harvey tried to bunny flop but there wasn't enough room. Didn't matter! She went to sleep anyway.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Blissful bunny snoozing by my boyfriends butt. Silly rabbit!


----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## lagomorphic

*ASUSTADIZO*


----------



## lagomorphic

ASUSTADIZO


----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## lagomorphic

SPECTRE


----------



## lagomorphic

Marc Antony


----------



## lagomorphic

Ibrahim


----------



## lagomorphic

Joan Collins A.K.A _La Bola





_


----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## BlackMiniRex

oh my gosh, so many cute rabbits! how many do you have?


----------



## lagomorphic

BlackMiniRex said:


> oh my gosh, so many cute rabbits! how many do you have?



35. Akmost all have been rescued.


----------



## lagomorphic

Alby


----------



## katiecrna

Joan Collins is my favorite. He looks like a wise old grumpy man.


----------



## BlackMiniRex

lagomorphic said:


> 35. Akmost all have been rescued.



oh wow! nice to see that their rescued


----------



## kksdad

Ava, "Break into the hay tote? Why no, I didn't break into the hay tote."


----------



## DjulezTomAndFranky

Do your rabbits also sit as if they're ducks?


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight

Ok, that's adorable.


----------



## RavenousDragon

Bunny or tube, you decide.


----------



## bunnyman666

RavenousDragon said:


> Bunny or tube, you decide.



Pure cuteness!!!


----------



## Akzholedent

Pippi has conquered the box! 

*Backstory* a few weeks ago, Pippi was playing under the box. (It was set up like the second picture) she nudged the side, and she was trapped under the deep end of the box! She was hopping to try and get out, but ended up just making the box walk across the floor. ^_^ 

View attachment 1479211606703.jpg


View attachment 1479211663964.jpg


----------



## steph66419

I love everyone's bunnies!!!


----------



## Akzholedent

Pippi hanging out, being cute ^_^ 

View attachment 1479429391015.jpg


----------



## steph66419

Had to go to the vet today to get his tear duct flushed out 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1483490934.297096.jpg


----------



## stevesmum

Hey Steph, that looks just like the guy we just adopted a couple weeks ago!


----------



## steph66419

stevesmum said:


> Hey Steph, that looks just like the guy we just adopted a couple weeks ago!




Oh my god! They're like twins! So cute!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Snoozing with my bunny. Nap time is better with a friend!


----------



## steph66419

My baby was snuggling in a fuzzy blanket

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1483870047.652587.jpg


----------



## ravenmoore36

View attachment 20170108_092315.jpg
View attachment IMG-20170108-WA0001.jpg


Our new baby. We lost luna 1/12/16. She was left at adopton centre 1/12/16!! Creepy! Eclipse picked her after all hes got to be with her. Shes 1yr 8 months. Had nothing done. No handling either.


----------



## ravenmoore36

Sorry didnt ask for pics to load twice but they have! Dont know what happend there!


----------



## kksdad

My favorite picture of Ava.


----------



## kksdad

Ava & Mordecai meet the Killer Rabbit.


----------



## BlackMiniRex

@ravenmoore36
she looks adorable!
i'm so sorry about luna


----------



## Yunaluna

Here's Yuna at her Favourite past time - tearing an scratching at Starbucks paper bags !!


----------



## stevesmum

Gosh Yuna is so cute!


----------



## RavenousDragon

I was taking my cat for a walk today (weirdly warm for a winter day here!) and came back to this! Funny thing is, these two hate each other- but I always catch them cuddling so long as there are bars between them!

Sorry the picture is so blurry, I had to catch it quick on my cruddy phone camera before they noticed me.


----------



## stevesmum

Sigh... why can't they all just get along??


----------



## samoth

Fermi & Bose.


----------



## ravenmoore36

Eclipses new friend ivy 

View attachment 1484504316207.jpg


----------



## Preitler

Doesn't she have the perfect camoflage this time of the year?


----------



## Akzholedent

Hah! She looks just like my Butterscotch! And I say the same thing!


----------



## Akzholedent

Butterscotch ^_^ 

View attachment 1484530713679.jpg


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Winter!! Only good for two things. Sleeping....


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

....and eating!


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

... more sleeping.....


----------



## steph66419

My baby not too happy with me in this photo.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1484893080.071299.jpg


----------



## katiecrna

[emoji173] her little shaved belly from her spay is so cute. She is recovering nicely [emoji1303]


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Napping behind the bookcase.... does life get any better?!


----------



## steph66419

Outside time with my baby yesterday 

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1487620681.088615.jpg


----------



## lagomorphic

BERYL


----------



## lagomorphic

ASUSTADIZO and LA BOLA


----------



## flemish giant

This is Furgie and yes she is glamorous.
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1489414077.776637.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1489414089.207366.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1489414098.924907.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1489414107.692296.jpg


----------



## middleman1982

View attachment 20170308_205557.jpg
our Cooper.


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Harvey is ready for Easter!!


----------



## RavenousDragon

I can't even get over her hat. It's way too cute to handle.


----------



## flemish giant

Here's some more pics of Furgie
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1490035062.248835.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1490035074.166656.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1490035084.335830.jpg


----------



## stevesmum

We just adopted this guy. This will hopefully be our last and successful attempt to get Cali a friend. This guy is a rough looking character but so very sweet.


----------



## RavenousDragon

He's pretty darn cute Stevesmum!



Whiskey says- Do I have something on my face?


----------



## stevesmum

Thank you. Yes, I love him already. He is a sweetie and a bit of an escape artist. I will make a thread about him soon..


----------



## steph66419

Everyone's bunnies are so adorable!!! 

Peanut was outside playing in the snow last week
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1490150171.293558.jpg


----------



## steph66419

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1491497434.667769.jpg


----------



## Ivythelionhead

Aweeeeee!! Peanut is adorable&#128516;


----------



## MissPepper

Here are my Furby and Snickers. They are sisters.


----------



## ravenmoore36

New baby. Coming up 2yrs old this month


----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## lagomorphic




----------



## amycrow98

Me tooView attachment IMG_3735.jpg


----------



## amycrow98

View attachment IMG_3736.jpg


----------



## amycrow98

My baby's View attachment IMG_3728.jpg


----------



## amycrow98

I just love bunnies they are all so cute


----------



## samoth

Phonebook? No, I haven't seen any phonebooks.


----------



## Stinkerbunnies

Peanut is so cute! Whenever I pet my rabbits ears and hold them to my chest, they will lift themselves back words and look in to your eyes very disapprovingly. It's my sisters party trick. Big wig is the one with the white and black fur, he's mine, and Blackie chan is the one with the black fur, he's my sisters.


----------



## TobyBun

Finn attached!


----------



## TobyBun

...and this one!


----------



## jos3phswoman

Here is Babbs and babies the white one is big momma, we have two males that I dont have pictures of and one baby that survived a massacre 

View attachment IMG_0193.jpg


View attachment IMG_0188.jpg


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Yeah, yeah, yeah. I'll clean up my room in a minute.


----------



## GalaxyPie

This is my netherland dwarf, Sadie. My husband loves to hold her, and she adores him WAY more than me. The other pic was sent to me by the breeder that sold her too me. Lately, she's gotten a bit fat LOL


----------



## mizunodaddy

All bunnies are cute, each in his/her own unique way! i am so attracted to rabbit aesthetics that i even opened an instagram account to see and adore others and to present my bunny to the world!


----------



## Breezekoz

All of your bunnies are so adorable . This is Benkei he just turned 5 months old!


----------



## Milyvan




----------



## amycrow98




----------



## Cookiemonster

All your buns are so cute!!! here are mine


----------



## Cookiemonster

aww


----------



## amycrow98

So adorable


----------



## amycrow98




----------



## amycrow98




----------



## amycrow98

11 days old eyes not open


----------



## JimJam

mine are 9 days old and eyes are open yaaaaay! your bunnies should definitely have their eyes open by now amycrow98... they look like they have good slits so maybe they just don't want to open their eyes at the moment but actually can open them?


----------



## Popsicles

Haha same I’m constantly taking pics but unfortunately her colour doesn’t make for great images!


----------



## JimJam

I love her fluffy ears!!!!!!!!!!
This is photo of my boy


----------



## Popsicles

Haha me too
Bless him he looks cheeky!


----------



## Cookiemonster

here are some more pics of mine


----------



## JimJam

They are sooooooo beautiful Cookiemonster!


----------



## Love our Lops

This is our stubborn and very lovable Luna!


----------



## Lucky_2017

Having fun outside! [emoji173]️[emoji195]


----------



## MeuAmorbree

Mr GusGus Sweets

Just another day lounging 
not sure if he wants two ears hanging out or just his paws


----------



## JimJam

Cuuuuuuuuuute! I can see that a lot of rabbit owners have Lop eared rabbits...very interesting cause I’ve never owned one!


----------



## MeuAmorbree

JimJam said:


> Cuuuuuuuuuute! I can see that a lot of rabbit owners have Lop eared rabbits...very interesting cause I’ve never owned one!


This is my first pet ever I’m 35 lol I Knew nothing about bunnies till now I’m in love!!!!!!


----------



## Love our Lops

I love my English Lops!


----------



## JimJam

Absolutely STUNNING buns!!! LOVE the size and ears!


----------



## AngoraSenora

All of these buns are so adorable! And oh my God, those ears


----------



## jsjjane

I know what you mean! What is it with bunnys? I take so many pics of my Khaleesi B. She is so freaking cute!! Only other bun caretakers seem to get it.


----------



## snugs206

I am obsessed with our Cuddle Bug too!


----------



## Cookiemonster

cookies


----------



## leighann7

I'm currently getting the stink eye because I decided to sit beside her on MY bed while she was napping. Apparently it's HER bed. She just chased the dog off it, lol. The other picture is her hanging out under a pine tree. Pay no attention to the wings. It was an event with kids at the local school. She needed to look pretty.


----------



## Orrin

I'll join the party. Here are our young mixed-breed rescued sisters. They are sweethearts!


----------



## JimJam

Cuuuuuute! This photo is of my Flemish giants (New Zealand) at 4 weeks old


----------



## JimJam




----------



## Cookiemonster

All your buns are soooo cute!! i want them all!! hope your all having fun with your babies!!!


----------



## G€M

All the bunnies are so cute. This is our Gypsy my son loves taking her pic. He sends them to me at work to cheer me up on bad days.


----------



## JimJam

Nwaaaaaw that’s sooooo adorable! I LOVE the ears


----------



## Popsicles

Omg @G€M she is adorable!!!!


----------



## Orrin

I've already posted to this thread; but, I can't help myself. I've gotta do it, again.  When our two ladies struck this pose it demanded a picture. They are sweeties who
have stolen my heart.


----------



## Joanna

Orrin said:


> I've already posted to this thread; but, I can't help myself. I've gotta do it, again.  When our two ladies struck this pose it demanded a picture. They are sweeties whoView attachment 37413
> have stolen my heart.



CUTE!


----------



## JimJam

These 5 week old buns are just chilling out n the shade


----------



## G€M

So cute


----------



## G€M

Love the pose. So cute


----------



## mark

A couple of our little buns!








Here's Kimchi helping me work from home - Chairman of the Board:









And a parting shot


----------



## Cookiemonster

@mark love kimchi!!! little chairman is sooooo cute!!!


----------



## Fiasco

These are my two little babies, Clementine and Fiasco. They love the freedom of running in the grass!

View media item 9465View media item 9466


----------



## lavendertealatte

oh they're so adorable! Here's Bunster, with one ear up and one ear down, we'll see if the other one goes down with time!


----------



## amycrow98

My babies 2 weeks old!!


----------



## Tinto

My bunny... 4 months old, of which 3 weeks with me...


----------



## OlliTheBun

My new and very first bun, Ollivander Sprout. Olli for short! Got him from the humane society; he’s eight months old.


----------



## Jenny Durling

OMG! So adorable bunnies! I don't think I've ever seen one I didn't like though. LOL! Here are a few of my babies. Rocky is always up on the furniture. Natasha prefers ground level


----------



## nicrvdh

This is Bun Bun


----------



## Milyvan

amycrow98 said:


> View attachment 39122
> View attachment 39123
> View attachment 39124
> View attachment 39125
> View attachment 39126
> 
> My babies 2 weeks old!!


You're babies are so sweet! Congrats!


----------



## Milyvan

We just moved into a new (to us) home and there's enough space in our bedroom we let the cavies free roam now also. I made a hay manger out of an old stool and attached a couple water bottes. 2 food bowls too 'cuz I wanted to avoid squabbles. Turns out none of them mind sharing >yay<! My flip phone doesn't take good pics but here's our furherd enjoying their new chomping grounds:


----------



## billythebun




----------



## Mykenzie Atkinson




----------



## Hermelin

When my rabbit hide and suddenly turns up.


----------



## HoneyBunnys34

My little bean, Nippers who passed in December


----------



## KristinaM123

Mykenzie Atkinson said:


> View attachment 39203


Omg precious!!


----------



## KristinaM123

Here's nutmeg


----------



## Evelyn Gomez

Oh I love seeing everyone's bunny, and guinea pig pics! This is Oreo in his new outdoor pen. I had to get a new one with a roof, because I was worried about a hawk that was in the area. He lives inside, but I use the outdoor pen to give him the grass and fresh air. The second pic is him giving me side-eye, because I wasn't feeding hi

m bunny cookies.


----------



## Mykenzie Atkinson

KristinaM123 said:


> Omg precious!!



Thank you!!!


----------



## Sandymalandy

*heres my taco bunny!*


----------



## Sandymalandy

steph66419 said:


> View attachment 14664




such a cutie!!


----------



## Sandymalandy

Blue eyes said:


> Here are my two. Sapphire rejected two other males before finally bonding with Mocha. Looks like she found true love!
> 
> (My Mocha looks a lot like Yield's Solara!)
> 
> View attachment 14700




what a cute picture of the two!!!


----------



## Sandymalandy

PhoenixTheMiniLop said:


> Me too!!!
> View attachment 14670
> 
> View attachment 14671




those ears thooooo!!! love it!


----------



## LacyH1011

My rescue bunny Coco with her new BFF, our kitten Bruma.


----------



## Alyshia

LacyH1011 said:


> My rescue bunny Coco with her new BFF, our kitten Bruma.View attachment 39238


So precious!!


----------



## Alyshia

This is my buddy Misty


----------



## Jessamine

amycrow98 said:


> View attachment 39122
> View attachment 39123
> View attachment 39124
> View attachment 39125
> View attachment 39126
> 
> My babies 2 weeks old!!


This is the CUTEST thing I’ve ever seen! I wanna snuggle them!


----------



## Jessamine

This is Padfoot, our first ever bun! We’re so spoiled, he’s the biggest sweetheart.


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace

MeuAmorbree said:


> View attachment 37164
> View attachment 37165
> 
> 
> Mr GusGus Sweets
> 
> Just another day lounging
> not sure if he wants two ears hanging out or just his paws


What did you name him after I have a rabbit named Augustus and I call her Gus or Gus Gus. I was told she was male when I got her. I named her after the Augustus on the fault in our stars.


----------



## Usha jadhav

Here’s my bunny.Tiny but cute.


----------



## badwolf12345

This is moriarty and ayva.


----------



## Lauren Kiernan

Here's our Charlie


----------



## Whiterabbitrage

Here’s our wonderful Harvey! She’s 4 years old as of yesterday!


----------



## Croissant

This is croissant!!


----------



## taylor_wt

This is Benny


----------



## zuppa

Are Benny and Croissant related? )

This is Smokey she's about 11 weeks now




This is Leo, he's 12 weeks old




And this is Fred, can't tell what age he was found on street in a cardboard box a few weeks ago


----------



## K1marie

Aww...all adorable! Is Leo a lionhead? Where did you get him ? (I'm looking for a single mane) I love this pict of my two buns....They are just a memory now  but they were such little buddies !!


----------



## LacyH1011

This is Peanut


----------



## zuppa

K1marie said:


> Aww...all adorable! Is Leo a lionhead? Where did you get him ? (I'm looking for a single mane) I love this pict of my two buns....They are just a memory now  but they were such little buddies !! View attachment 39446


Leo is 12 weeks now his mother is a dwarf looking pretty much like him just plain coat, and his father is all black lionhead, it was unplanned pregnancy people just got two young female rabbits from petstore and after a couple months just found a nest with six kits in their cage because one of the females was actually a male. They had two white dwarfs, one black and one black with white nose and paws looking more like lionheads, one white blue-eyed lionhead and Leo.
Leo is very active and friendly rabbit very curious and social, and very tidy. And very hard-working, always busy!


----------

